# Anyone close to Detroit Airport?



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

On my way to Germany, I'll be flying from Greensboro to Detroit, to Amsterdam to Berlin. NWA sent me an email that my 1st flight has been canceled and scheduled to a flight 4 hours earlier than planned. GRRRRRR. Now I'll be having a 5 hour lay over with Pablo at the Detroit-Wayne County Int'l Airport. I thought, hey, maybe that's a sign to have a quick playdate if someone lives really close to the airport...? I'm supposed to land on July 3rd at 2:10 pm and leave again at 7 pm. My luggage should be checked all the way to Europe so I guess I'll have at least 3 hours to spend outside of the airport. Anybody game?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wish I was close Maryam - I'd love to come play with you and Pablo.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Maryam,

I'm game! I'll have to make sure I can get the day off of work, but I'd be happy to pick you and Pablo up. There's a metro park not too far from the airport that we could take the dogs for a good romp. (My dogs aren't quite up to being off leash but I'm sure we can work something out.) We'll talk again as the day approaches. Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yuuuhuuu! Jill, that would be awesome! Maybe Diane would be able to join us too...Hope it all works out and NWA doesn't change my schedule again.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

There are a couple of people in the area (Shelly & Ollie, Suzy & Cazzie). We'll see if we can't get them to come out and play with us. We can have a picnic!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a fun layover!!! you lucky dogs!~!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, now I'm super glad they changed my schedule! How else would I ever be able to meet you guys??? How super awesome!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey! I just found a fenced dog park about 30 minutes from Metro Airport (Saline Dog Park). The park is fenced on three sides with the Saline River on the fourth. Could be a problem for you if Pablo gets too dirty/wet, but I'm sure we can figure something out for a quick wash & blow dry if you need it. I'm definitely taking the day off!! (Cough, cough, I can feel a cold coming on already. Might just have to call in sick!)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, Jill, you're too funny. Sounds like it's getting better and better. Don't worry about Pablo getting wet, he's great at avoiding anything that looks like water, he's a cat in disguise. I pm'ed Suzy and Shelly to check this thread out, hope they 'get a cold' on that day too, LOL.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd love to come too.... kind of new to the forum but already feel like I know that adorable Pablo from his videos!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how fun, Maryam! That was very thoughtful of you to consider using your time to continue Pablo's socialization... and yours too! :laugh:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann :whoo: please join us! Trying to get Rosebud&Bailey to come too, they live in Berkley, MI. I hope the weather will be nice enough though and that the airline doesn't change my plans again, that would really suck. Oh I'm so excited!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, ain't I a considerate puppy mom? LOL


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Ann :whoo: please join us! Trying to get Rosebud&Bailey to come too, they live in Berkley, MI. I hope the weather will be nice enough though and that the airline doesn't change my plans again, that would really suck. Oh I'm so excited!!!


Thank you, Maryam... I will definately come if at all possible. And perhaps by then I'll have already met some of the MI havs and their families if the SE Michigan playdate happens in June!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, Maryam! That's very considerate and smart too. He'll get some good exercise before he has to get back on the plane for a longer stretch. Just be careful. He may expect a play date awaiting him at every stop. Ha!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, Kimberly that's exactly what I thought! If my layover in Amsterdam turns out to be longer than 1 hour, Suzanne suggested she could come by with Sierra, LOL.


----------



## Rosebud8506 (Jun 20, 2007)

awww. we won't be able to come.  I have plans that afternoon in Livonia. Have fun though!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How about if Jackson and I fly to Detroit airport to play? :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How about if Jackson and I fly to Detroit airport to play? :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


Absolutely!!! I think a Hav playdate is well worth the cost of an airline ticket!

Ann/Shelly/Suzy, do you know of any other good locations near the airport we could go to?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, LOL, that would be a very fancy playdate with you guys!

Jill, Suzy told me she unfortunately couldn't make it, but maybe she has a suggestion for us? :ear:
I pm'ed Shelly 2 days ago and haven't heard back, I really hope I can meet them too!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Absolutely!!! I think a Hav playdate is well worth the cost of an airline ticket!
> 
> Ann/Shelly/Suzy, do you know of any other good locations near the airport we could go to?


Jill, I am not familiar with the area around Metro. I live way in the other direction!

But I do remember picking my friend up at Metro a year ago or so, and if you drive down Middlebelt to the west there is some type of green space or park there. DH and I were driving around, waiting for my friend's plane to come in. Maybe a local map would help, or a visit to the Romulus city website??? I explained to Maryam that I am way out in the sticks and it is a long trip for me.  
I will be jealous though!

Suzy


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I was checking my map and Lower Huron Metropark is nearby. There is a small fee to get in and dogs must be on a leash no longer than 6 feet.

I found a website that listed the parks in Romulus but no info on whether they are pet friendly.

http://www.romulusgov.com/default.a...ea_2=pages/departments/parksandrec/City Parks

Suzy


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> Absolutely!!! I think a Hav playdate is well worth the cost of an airline ticket!
> 
> Ann/Shelly/Suzy, do you know of any other good locations near the airport we could go to?


I'm not that familiar with the Romulus area (I'm 30-45 minutes away) but I'm sure we can find a place to meet. Here's a link to the Romulus city parks...
Romulus City Parks. I'm not familiar with any of them but will ask around. I think the Lower Huron Metro Park is fairly close too. I don't think any of these options would allow dogs off leash though and I've never been to any of these parks. Hopefully someone else is more familiar with some doggy areas close by.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

suzyfrtz said:


> I was checking my map and Lower Huron Metropark is nearby. There is a small fee to get in and dogs must be on a leash no longer than 6 feet.
> 
> I found a website that listed the parks in Romulus but no info on whether they are pet friendly.
> 
> ...


ound:ound:ound: 
I should have refreshed my page before I reposted all the info......... hee-hee!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sort of what I found also. Mapquest says the Saline Dog Park is 30 minutes from the airport, but that's west of the airport. Ann, would that be too far for you? If not, I may take a drive out there and check it out.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> Sort of what I found also. Mapquest says the Saline Dog Park is 30 minutes from the airport, but that's west of the airport. Ann, would that be too far for you? If not, I may take a drive out there and check it out.


No, that wouldn't be too far. I'm in Commerce Township. I don't mind driving... provided I can still afford the price of gasoline by July!!:rant:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just wanted to THANK YOU ladies for organizing this airport playdate, I'm sorry it's been such a hassle...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

No hassle Maryam! Gives us all a chance to find out what's in our area. And there's not much I wouldn't do for a playdate!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, I do so want to come! But, we will just be coming back from a family reunion in Ohio...

I wish there was someone up east 94 I could share a ride with. We had a gal, I think her name was Susan, from Macomb. I did a search and see she hasn't been on the forum since January. I sent her a PM, but no response.....

 Suzy


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ann - don't get me started on the price of gas - I have to buy premium and it went up $.30 this week to $4.45 per gallon. :jaw:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Suzy, could you possibly get to Royal Oak or close to here and then you could ride with me?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Jill, did you get the PM I sent you? Just explaining that I will have to see how the drive to Royal Oak for our June playdate goes; and also, that I will just be coming back from a family reunion in Ohio before the "Airport date" and don't know how tired out I will be from that....
Suzy


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Ann - don't get me started on the price of gas - I have to buy premium and it went up $.30 this week to $4.45 per gallon. :jaw:


Yikes.......... and here I am grousing about $4.09 a gallon!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been in Vegas this week and away from the computer! How exciting to check in and find this thread and private messages!  This sounds like FUN! Once the location is final, (or is it already?) I could meet you all at the park (would like to avoid the airport if possible!) As of now, I have no plans for July and Thursdays are usually good for me, so YES!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

YAAAHOOO!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ladies, are we still dating?!? I very much hope so! The more can come the better, I'd love to see all of you with your gorgeous Havs. Got my darn exam tomorrow and then will make sure Pablo gets a little trim to look all handsome when he meets his new friends. 
So, who's coming?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Maryam,

I plan on hitching a ride with Jill, assuming gas hasn't gone up to $5 a gallon and I return in one piece from my DH's family reunion! 

Let's pray for a sunny day. We've been having alot of thunderstorms, nasty ones with wind and hail. 

So I'll hope all goes well and we'll see you soon,

Suzy & Cazzie


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Ladies, are we still dating?!? I very much hope so! The more can come the better, I'd love to see all of you with your gorgeous Havs. Got my darn exam tomorrow and then will make sure Pablo gets a little trim to look all handsome when he meets his new friends.
> So, who's coming?


We are on! Just trying to decide the best place to go. Here are our options, what do you think would be best for your schedule?

1) There is a Metro Park about 15 minutes from the airport (1/2 hr to 45 min total travel time). The dogs would need to stay on leashes/leads but we could do 200 ft. leads to give them a little freedom for controlled play. 
Appeal: Distance Drawback: Dogs can't have freedome to run. Public bathrooms, etc.

2) There is a dog park about 30 minutes from the airport (1 hr to 1-1/4 hr total). I've not been there, but the internet indicates its pretty nice - fenced on 3 sides with a river on the 4th. 
Appeal: Controlled area for dogs to play. Drawback: Don't know that we'll be the only dogs there. Probably not any restrooms, picnic areas, etc.

3) We could come back to my house, which is about 40 minutes from the airport (1.5 - 2 hrs total). Would give the dogs a safe place to play and give you a place to get refreshed, if you wanted. Appeal: Comfort and safe place for the dogs to RLH/play. Drawback: Distance.

We're trying to figure out how much time you have for socializing. We don't want you and Pablo spending the whole time here in the car and want to make sure you're back to the airport in plenty of time!

I think there's definitely 3 of us coming (me, Shelly (havaluv) and Ann (isshinryu....darn it Ann, I never remember how to spell that!)). Sue (suzyfrtz) may also join us.

Anybody else in the area want to come along?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Maryam, 

Yes... Roxie and I are looking foward to meeting you and Pablo. 
Have final plans for where to meet been made?<<<<<<<<<<<<<< ** ignore this... lol... we were posting at the same time I guess, Jill!
(I'll be crossing my fingers for nice weather too.... today at my house we had sun, then rain, then sun, then thunder and lightning, then sun again!!)

I'm open to anything... Maryam can let us know what works best for her.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Jill, did you ever call the Romulus Parks Dept. and ask if their parks are dog-friendly? I can call tomorrow. Maybe something will turn up there.
S.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep...hoping the weather holds out too. Same here, Ann, sun, then driving rain, sun rain etc...I'm ready for some nice summer weather already! :rain::rain::rain:

Maryam, do you know how early they want you back to catch the second leg with Internation security and all?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

suzyfrtz said:


> Jill, did you ever call the Romulus Parks Dept. and ask if their parks are dog-friendly? I can call tomorrow. Maybe something will turn up there.
> S.


That's a great idea Sue. If you could call, that would be great.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I won't be there obviously, but just wanted to wish you GOOD LUCK tomorrow Maryam!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you guys have a great time. If there isn't anything in Romulus , I know there is a gorgeous park right off 94 in Ypsilanti that we have taken Isabelle to.

Amanda


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> That's a great idea Sue. If you could call, that would be great.


After speaking to two different departments who didn't know anything about dogs or parks, I was put in touch with the animal control officer (!) who seemed rather surprised at my question, and said, yes, dogs are allowed in parks. I asked her if there was any length of lead required and she was rather vague, saying to tie a dog out the lead needed to be 3 x the dogs' length (?) And keep the dogs away from the children's play area, keep them under control and clean up after them. 
By now *I* was confused. 
So, I thanked her and that was the end of our conversation. So, dogs are allowed in Romulus Parks but must be on a leash or under control, whatever that means. Not as much fun as letting them run, but I wonder if Maryam will have less time than she thinks, by the time we pick her up, get out of the airport and then back again. (Thinking about the 1/2 hour drive to Saline.)
Just to add I have never been to a dog park and worry a bit about big dogs that might be running there. Maybe Huron MetroPark might be better. Just thinking out loud.

Sue


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Hope you guys have a great time. If there isn't anything in Romulus , I know there is a gorgeous park right off 94 in Ypsilanti that we have taken Isabelle to.
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, can you tell us more about this park? Suzy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I used to live in Ann Arbor when we had Belle as a puppy. But that was almost 6 years ago and there wasn't an offlead dog park but there were quite a few parks that took dogs.

I found this in Saline but it might be 20-30 min drive from the airport. 
http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/uscities/guides/us/FOLDERmi/usonlinemizzzzzzzsa.shtml

MY DH bought a park pass and we used to take Belle to Ford Lake as it is a really nice wooded area. Sometimes her leash would slip off if <BG> But dogs are required to be on leash and it isn't fenced.
Here is some info: 
http://www.twp.ypsilanti.mi.us/recreate/parksystem.shtml


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Not sure if you guys looked at this but there are some with tennis courts and maybe you could rent one temporarily? Here are the nearby parks.

http://www.romulusgov.com/default.a...ea_2=pages/departments/parksandrec/City Parks


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, Ladies, I see there's A LOT of planning involved  I took a 9 hour exam in 7 today and my brain isn't really functioning right now...Just called NWA, I won't have to worry about my luggage cause it'll be checked all the way to Berlin. We're supposed to land at 2:10 pm on the 3rd and departure will be at 7 pm. This means, we have to be back to the airport at 5 pm. So...we have a good 2.5 hours. I personally don't need a restroom or picnic area, but would LOVE to let our dogs run off leash. I'm thinking it's unfortunately too far to drive to Jill's, maybe some other nearby park?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Maryam - are there any restrictions bringing Pablo into Germany? I know that you have to quarrantine a dog for months to bring them into England.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ivy, no there aren't. I had to get him a bilingual travel certificate indicating my name, his microchipping and rabies shot which had to be singed&sealed by a USDA Vet ($25) in addition to the regular health certificate that airlines require.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I wonder how far it would be for me to come...will have to look into it..when is this playdate and where!!! Wonder if anyone is by me to travel with??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, you're sweet. But I think it'll be around 4 hours! We plan on meeting on July 3rd somewhere near the Detroit airport. Oh my, that's already next week


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think that maybe a little to far for me....you guys have fun and maybe some other time!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> 2) There is a dog park about 30 minutes from the airport (1 hr to 1-1/4 hr total). I've not been there, but the internet indicates its pretty nice - fenced on 3 sides with a river on the 4th.
> Appeal: Controlled area for dogs to play. Drawback: Don't know that we'll be the only dogs there. Probably not any restrooms, picnic areas, etc.


Jill, I think I like this option most out of the 3 you listed. And I wanted to add that I won't get a heart attack if we get to the airport 1.5 hours prior to departure instead of 2, so there's a little more room to plan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yahoo, only one more week! Do you think a nearby hotel has a nice 'yard'? I thought that would be neat cause I could probably just take a free shuttle and meet everyone there...will try to do some research. Has anyone any concrete ideas yet? Getting nervous...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Maryam, 

Don't be nervous. We have some things in the works! I have found 2 locations that provide indoor play rooms! While it would be nice to be outside, this would guarantee the pups could play, even if the weather is bad (which lately, if it isn't very hot & humid, it's raining.)
I'm just waiting for responses on availability. I'll send you more info, as soon as we've got something definite.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Just called around and found a dog-friendly park about 10 min from the airport:

Heritage Park off Pardee Road. 

They have 'little villages' around a lake/pond with coffee shops, etc. and a grass area in the back where dogs can play off-leash.

Jill, let me know if you know how to get there, the lady gave me the directions via Frwy 96.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

That's a lot closer than any of the other venues we're looking at, so if that works, it would be great time-wise. Here is a link to the Taylor website.

(On the left there are more subheadings under Heritage Park you can click on, I'm not finding anything about dogs, though.)

Did the lady say if that area was fenced, Maryam?

I just checked the weather for Thursday in Taylor and they are predicting scattered thunderstorms and 40% chance of rain. :rain:  Temps will be around 85. Lately we've been having these short but very intense thunderstorms, often accompanied by very high winds. (just thinking this could affect your flights too!! I sure hope not. ) lane:

I don't know, should we take a risk? Heritage Park is so close and sounds really nice, but it would really suck to get stuck in a thunderstorm there.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Unless someone has a better idea, I think we should take a risk. It sounds like there are enough possibilities to 'hide' from potential quick showers in the shopettes around the pond. The lady didn't say anything about fences, but it sounded like it's somehow semi-enclosed (guess by shrubs) and away from anything dangerous. I'm not worried about Pablo, but I don't know about y'all's dogs. Maybe those who are worried can bring long leashes just in case?
I sure hope there won't be any delays with our flights, I don't have the nerves for that when traveling with a dog  I'll definitely have extra food, towels, clothes, etc. in my carry-on just in case.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Maryam,

I called Heritage Park today and they told me there aren't any enclosed areas - it's a large "field". When I asked if dogs were allowed off-leash, the response was "Yes, dogs are allowed off-leash in the park but must be on a 6 ft. leash" :suspicious: I told them you had been told there was an area in the back where the dogs could run off leash but the person I was speaking to checked with management and stuck to the story that the dogs were allowed in the park but have to be on a leash at all time. 

I went ahead and reserved private space at Dunk N Dogs in Livonia for 2:30pm - 5:00pm (realizing we may have to leave a little earlier, but just so we aren't rushed out the door and allowing for Anne & Shelly to arrive a little before us). This will be about a 20 minute drive from the airport. 

I know indoors isn't ideal but I think this will be our best bet (they're already predicting rain for next Thursday). 

I'll pick you and Pablo up at the airport lane:. If Sue is able to come that day, she'll be with me. I have a black, GM Trailblazer SUV. If you wait outside, near the baggage claim area, I'll pick you up there. Security doesn't always allow cars to pull up and wait so I may have to drive around. If Sue is with me, she can come and find you. I'll PM you my cell phone number in case of delay, etc.

I told Tess & Cody we're having another pup party and they're very excited!arty:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill... great minds think alike! I've been calling around to different doggie daycares and training facilities looking for indoor space as well (hadn't had any luck yet). I think that's a good idea. Do you know if we will need proof of vaccinations, etc?

Tell Tess and Cody that Roxie is excited too... she will try and conduct herself in a more ladylike fashion than she did last time. (Mom says she will probably fail, but she will try!!)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jill, I just pm'ed you before reading your post, so please discard the questions I asked that you already answered here...I think it's an AWESOME idea with the indoors play, that guarantees a great time no matter the weather :whoo: Thank you so much for picking us up, we'll figure something out. Oh forgot to pm you my cell#, will do in a second...


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay! It's decided! I can't wait! Ollie will be happy to see his new buddies again!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: T-O-M-O-R-R-O-W :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Have a great time everyone, I cant wait to see some pictures.

Maryam I hope you have a great time on your travels, take lots of pictures and videos of Pablo's first far away trip.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Have a safe trip Maryam and Pablo!!! Wish I could have come to meet you all!!! Look forward to all kinds of pics as well as pics from your vacation!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope you all have fun tomorrow! Maryam, have a great trip!!! Make sure to keep us posted when you can and update us on Pablo in Germany.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina said:


> I hope you all have fun tomorrow! Maryam, have a great trip!!! Make sure to keep us posted when you can and update us on Pablo in Germany.


Yes, what Lina wrote!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

This sounds like fun!!!


----------

